# Loading Up in the car VIDEO



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I didnt have a dog that hasnt already done the loading up drill... and I do see it as a drill. But this pup a week ago was being drug into the back of t he car literally. Its the same pup that was in the other video.. training with food. You can see elements from that in the training for the loading up. Hope this helps... incorporate movement and a sense of urgency when doing a drill like this. Stay at it and dont be afraid to get outside of your comfort zone. 

https://youtu.be/x5ydX9exU7M


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Awesome Brian. Thanks!!! Could you explain your timing of reward and where you rewarded? Also, how did you start i.e. number of reps. Love the energy. Beautiful pup.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Gina Mezin said:


> Awesome Brian. Thanks!!! Could you explain your timing of reward and where you rewarded? Also, how did you start i.e. number of reps. Love the energy. Beautiful pup.



You're more than welcome Gina..I hope you can find something in there to work with. Sorry for the bad camera work ... and Im not the best host on camera lol ... 

The reward is at the end of the video actually I let him hit a tug (its off cam)... if you note that I am using a bridge command and its "wait"... that command is drawing out the behaviour and allowing me to build duration in the car. I dont want to use a "stay" command because in my training a stay command means DO NOT move ... wait is more temporary and a bridge so there is less pressure on the dog. 

I started with the command "load up" and then moving quickly to do that...dragging him along the first few times. Then he realized what I was asking and BOOM here we go ... DS are like that lol ... number of reps? I cant tell you Gina I read the dog and let that tell me ... I suggest that for you too. 

Arko says thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Makes sense. Mine knows wait. Perfect.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Gina Mezin said:


> Awesome Brian. Thanks!!! Could you explain your timing of reward and where you rewarded? Also, how did you start i.e. number of reps. Love the energy. Beautiful pup.


I went back and re watched the video.. at the .57 mark you will see me recall him after having him in wait ... the reason was I was anticipating him breaking the command (he was about to jump out). So I recalled him to prevent failure. That shows the duration of the bridge in this instance it was around 10 seconds or so ... did I mention timing is critical?>LOL


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> I went back and re watched the video.. at the .57 mark you will see me recall him after having him in wait ... the reason was I was anticipating him breaking the command (he was about to jump out). *So I recalled him to prevent failure*. That shows the duration of the bridge in this instance it was around 10 seconds or so ... did I mention timing is critical?>LOL


imo, while yes, you beat him to the punch by recalling him, you re-enforced the urge to break by giving him the tug. what is taught/learned? i understand the reason for the recall, i just wouldn't have rewarded it. maybe make him do something else to earn the tug after he recalled.

it's obvious that the dog is pretty comfortable in the car at this point (as evidenced by him bringing his reward back to the car). you're probably doing this already so this is maybe more of a suggestion to others watching and wondering what's next, but now my focus would be the wait. i'd bring the dog a treat, then walk away (giving wait command), then come back giving treat. vary the timing, distance, and reward frequency, ultimately building up to walking out of sight for longer periods of time. while training this, i wouldn't reward for recalling the dog (since that's what he wants to do and probably places a higher value on the tug than he does for the treats to stay in the car. once he's solid on the wait, you can reward with a treat for the recall).

beautiful dutchie!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim Martens said:


> imo, while yes, you beat him to the punch by recalling him, you re-enforced the urge to break by giving him the tug. what is taught/learned? i understand the reason for the recall, i just wouldn't have rewarded it. maybe make him do something else to earn the tug after he recalled.
> 
> it's obvious that the dog is pretty comfortable in the car at this point (as evidenced by him bringing his reward back to the car). you're probably doing this already so this is maybe more of a suggestion to others watching and wondering what's next, but now my focus would be the wait. i'd bring the dog a treat, then walk away (giving wait command), then come back giving treat. vary the timing, distance, and reward frequency, ultimately building up to walking out of sight for longer periods of time. while training this, i wouldn't reward for recalling the dog (since that's what he wants to do and probably places a higher value on the tug than he does for the treats to stay in the car. once he's solid on the wait, you can reward with a treat for the recall).
> 
> beautiful dutchie!


Hey Tim ... he is comfortable in the car because we had done the drill twice the previous day. I noted in the video that it was not his first time to be fair. The wait isnt the topic of the video,,,"Loading Up in the car" is the topic. The wait is only there to show how to build duration once in the car. I might do one later demonstrating the distance building you are talking about but this is about loading up as she was having problems with that part and the riding down the road. I gave him the tug because we are done at that point ... cha ching payday! Its all about getting int he car ... As you said ..he ran into the car with it which is the goal of the drill...mission accomplished!! Thanks for watching the video and for your input!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> Hey Tim ... he is comfortable in the car because we had done the drill twice the previous day. I noted in the video that it was not his first time to be fair. The wait isnt the topic of the video,,,"Loading Up in the car" is the topic. The wait is only there to show how to build duration once in the car. I might do one later demonstrating the distance building you are talking about but this is about loading up as she was having problems with that part and the riding down the road. *I gave him the tug because we are done at that point ...* cha ching payday! Its all about getting int he car ... As you said ..he ran into the car with it which is the goal of the drill...mission accomplished!! Thanks for watching the video and for your input!


hate to be a stickler, but...

1) on one hand you say the point of the video/exercise is "loading up in the car". then you explain that you recalled the dog so as to not let him break the wait command (proper thing to do imo). when i questioned the reward you then revert back to saying it's all about the load up exercise. 

2) we all know that training is stacking building blocks. we link or chain behaviors together to achieve a more complex outcome. in this case i would assume the ultimate goal would a dog that reliably loads up when commanded, stays in the car when commanded, and recalls when commanded. we break those behaviors into individual exercises and when all are reliable, then we begin to link the chain. that doesn't mean that we teach those exercises with no regard for the next step. while yes, rewarding him for prematurely breaking the wait does not effect how the dog loads up, it will no doubt adversely effect the teaching of the wait command. 

i understand the dangers of posting videos and opening yourself up. again, i'm not necessarily criticizing your training. you seem confident in your abilities and what you're teaching. i'm speaking to those who may try to emulate what they're seeing in the video and offering what i believe is fair commentary on what i believe is something that could make teaching the next step more difficult. 

"you're either training your dog or he's training you."


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim Martens said:


> hate to be a stickler, but...
> 
> 1) on one hand you say the point of the video/exercise is "loading up in the car". then you explain that you recalled the dog so as to not let him break the wait command (proper thing to do imo). when i questioned the reward you then revert back to saying it's all about the load up exercise.
> 
> ...


Hey Tim... I appreciate others input ... none of us know it all and the moment we kinda start believing we do there will be a dog stroll along and ruin that idea lol... There was an earlier video of me starting the process with the same pup using food that was unrelated to this one . That is why I referenced it in this video. I dont take it personal when others may see things differently and theres a zillion ways to do most all of this stuff. Just throwing out the way I have had success with doing it for years. I didnt have the benefit of someone posting a video when I got into the dogs that was unimaginable at the time lol ... so if I can help someone get over a hump I like doing it because I know what its like to get stuck. 

"we all know that training is stacking building blocks. we link or chain behaviors together to achieve a more complex outcome"

If everyone knew this we wouldn't be making videos about loading up in the car brother LOL


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

fair enough. best of luck with the pup. like i said, he's beautiful.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim Martens said:


> fair enough. best of luck with the pup. like i said, he's beautiful.



Thanks Tim! I will do more vids with him he is a lot of fun.


----------

